# Weaver's knot instead of Magic Knot



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I was just on the Craftsy platform and someone gave a link for the Weaver's Knot.






It is even easier than the magic knot- and smaller still. This should work well with lace projects.

If my link doesn't work, since I'm on a tablet, you can find it as Weaver's knot by Ana Petrova.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I always use a weavers knot, since being taught it by my late husband who was a weaver in a previous job.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Very neat, but I still won't have knots in a project.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Nice and clear tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this, I will definitely use it from now on.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with Chrissy. I was taught to never put knots in knitting or crochet. They can be felt and irritate sensitive skin.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> I was just on the Craftsy platform and someone gave a link for the Weaver's Knot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good knot, but can you cut it off at the knot like you can with the magic knot?


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

martina said:


> I always use a weavers knot, since being taught it by my late husband who was a weaver in a previous job.


can you then cut the ends off very short?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> I was just on the Craftsy platform and someone gave a link for the Weaver's Knot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, Piggies. Just found a pair of socks I'd made, using the "magic knot," and there was a hole in each leg of each sock!!!! That has NEVER happened to me before!! (Or should I say hadn't happened YET? Are there more holes to come???) I'll be trying this knot on my very next pair of socks!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I'll do it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

peony said:


> can you then cut the ends off very short?


I don't cut it very short but weave the ends in as I go along.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I just gave it a try with a couple of different types of yarn, cutting just as close as I do with a magic knot. It stays tied. 

What makes this knot better than the magic knot- there is only one knot. 

I don't like any method that creates a thicker yarn for more than a single stitch. This includes weaving in ends, especially with lace projects, because they can be seen much easier than does a tiny knot. The other joins I have used also create thickness for more than a single stitch. 

Of course, to each her own. That's why I thought to share this. I just want to kick myself for not thinking of it by myself, since I used to use this knot to tie leaders to my husband's fishing lines.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, I will be giving this a try soon.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I like this. For those of us who do knot our yarn, a small knot is really a find. Thanks.


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> I just gave it a try with a couple of different types of yarn, cutting just as close as I do with a magic knot. It stays tied.
> 
> What makes this knot better than the magic knot- there is only one knot.
> 
> ...


I really liked the video, I'll will be using this knot. I like to have a cheat sheet that I can have with me; so I made a picture document of knot. I'll attach in case anyone else wants it. Hope it makes sense to everyone.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

This video is so very helpful. I will print it up and keep it handy myself. Thanks so much for posting it.Jean


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link!
I will try it the next time I have a knot to make!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Me too and thanks for sharing this



bbarker39 said:


> I really liked the video, I'll will be using this knot. I like to have a cheat sheet that I can have with me; so I made a picture document of knot. I'll attach in case anyone else wants it. Hope it makes sense to everyone.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

bbarker39 said:


> I really liked the video, I'll will be using this knot. I like to have a cheat sheet that I can have with me; so I made a picture document of knot. I'll attach in case anyone else wants it. Hope it makes sense to everyone.


Thanks for the illustrated instructions. They will come in very handy.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks for posting this - I will give it a try. Have had no success with braided, magic or russion knots. Always end up with a big knot or the yarn is too thick with braiding.


PiggiesMom said:


> I was just on the Craftsy platform and someone gave a link for the Weaver's Knot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Wouldn't you still have to weave in the end with the weavers knot? With the magic knot, you don't have to weave in any tails which is why I like it.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

No weaving of ends. I just tried this and although you still have a knot it is a bit smaller. Like much better than the others. There was also a post awhile back that should an abbreviated fisherman's knot. Have not tried this one.


socksaholic said:


> Wouldn't you still have to weave in the end with the weavers knot? With the magic knot, you don't have to weave in any tails which is why I like it.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

bbarker39 said:


> I really liked the video, I'll will be using this knot. I like to have a cheat sheet that I can have with me; so I made a picture document of knot. I'll attach in case anyone else wants it. Hope it makes sense to everyone.


Thanks so much for the cheat sheet, I am going to print it out and laminate it just as I did my magic knot sheet to add to my binder full of tips...very nice of you to share


----------

